# Configurer Mail pour compte free.....



## GaelleSaMou (8 Avril 2010)

Bonjour
Malgré tous mes efforts depuis plusieurs heures pour configurer Mail pour mon compte free, rien ne fonctionne.
D'abord problème pour ce connecter au serveur car mot de passe non sécurisé... Et si je configure quand même en manuel, le serveur refuse les connexions par le port 143 (si je prend pop) ou 993 (si je prends imap).

Je suis sous Snow Leopard 10.6.3 et j'avoue que je désespère...

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2010)

Pour le POP ce serait plutôt 110 et 143 pour IMAP. Lorsqu'on n'est pas en mode sécurisé.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2010)

et à titre préventif car ca va sans doute etre la demande suivante...

sans oublier les dizaines de sujets récents ( demande de mot de passe répetée)  et solutions dans les réglages


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Mars 2016)

Depuis que suis chez Free j'ai toujours été satisfait, que ce soit en vitesse ADSL et en fonctionnement avec MAIL. "Les choses" sont-elles en train de changer ?

Je viens de créer un nouveau compte email chez le FAI Free.
Lorsque j'ai voulu introduire ce compte dans MAIL, voilà ce que donne MAIL






Free, qui m'a communiqué les infos habituelles, a suggéré que le problème venait sans doute de Mail.
Compte tenu de mon expérience chez Free, j'aurai tendance à penser la même chose. Je n'ai jamais rencontré un tel problème. Et comme la création de compte dans Mail est bloquée, il est impossible d'aller au-delà.

Je précise que le compte créé est fonctionnel, qu'il reçoit et envoie des messages, y compris à mon Mac si le les envois à mon compte iCloud. Je précise aussi que j'ai d'autres comptes POP et IMAP qui ne m'on jamais posé de problème de ce genre. Par contre, j'ai eu un problème avec Mail du temps de Yosemite lorsque Apple avait modifié l'ergonomie dans la création de compte.

Je n'ai pas trouvé la description de ce problème dans ce forum.
Merci par avance à tout renvoi à ce problème s'il a été décrit.


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2016)

C'est sur El Capitan ?
Personnellement, je n'ai pas de problème avec mon compte Free et Mail, que ce soit avec Yosemite ou El Capitan.
Dans mon cas, j'utilise un autre compte de messagerie pour envoyer mes messages donc un autre serveur SMTP.
Mais l'IMAP, en mode sécurisé sur le port 993, fonctionne bien.
Passe en création manuelle du compte, pour voir.


----------



## moderno31 (20 Mars 2016)

GaelleSaMou a dit:


> Bonjour
> Malgré tous mes efforts depuis plusieurs heures pour configurer Mail pour mon compte free, rien ne fonctionne.
> D'abord problème pour ce connecter au serveur car mot de passe non sécurisé... Et si je configure quand même en manuel, le serveur refuse les connexions par le port 143 (si je prend pop) ou 993 (si je prends imap).
> 
> ...


A mons avis ça un problème de prise en charge. L'OS utilisé est Snow Léopard...
Sinon, ça signifie que le paramétrage des ports n'est pas bon, car on parle d'IMAP...

Ce serait bien que tu mettes l'erreur que tu as ainsi que le paramétrage que tu essaies de mettre (sans tes accès bien sûr ^^-


----------



## corinned (20 Mars 2016)

GaelleSaMou a dit:


> Bonjour
> Malgré tous mes efforts depuis plusieurs heures pour configurer Mail pour mon compte free, rien ne fonctionne.
> D'abord problème pour ce connecter au serveur car mot de passe non sécurisé... Et si je configure quand même en manuel, le serveur refuse les connexions par le port 143 (si je prend pop) ou 993 (si je prends imap).
> 
> ...


Connecte toi sur ton interface de gestion free https://subscribe.free.fr/login/ avec tes identifiant mail free ensuite active la gestion du SMTP authentifié


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est sur El Capitan ?
> Personnellement, je n'ai pas de problème avec mon compte Free et Mail, que ce soit avec Yosemite ou El Capitan.
> Dans mon cas, j'utilise un autre compte de messagerie pour envoyer mes messages donc un autre serveur SMTP.
> Mais l'IMAP, en mode sécurisé sur le port 993, fonctionne bien.
> Passe en création manuelle du compte, pour voir.



Oui El Capitan X.11.3
Peux-tu me dire ce que tu entends par "création manuelle" …
Je me sers de la l'utilitaire de création lancé depuis Mail Menu Mail/Ajouter un compte, ou encore des Préférences de Mail, signe + sous la liste des comptes. Ensuite il y a la fenêtre de remplissage utilisateur, email, mot de pas, puis la fenêtre jointe plus haut. Ensuite, c'est bloqué. Si je désigne que le compte est POP plutôt que IMAP, ça ne change rien au problème …
L'autre compte IMAP dont je me sers aussi ne m'a pas posé de problème à sa création. Et je confirme qu'il est en mode sécurisé sur le port 993.

*FINALEMENT J'AI CRÉÉ UN COMPTE POP EN FORÇANT POP À LA PLACE D'IMAP, ET EN NE TENANT PAS COMPTE DU MESSAGE D'ERREUR QUI A SUIVI. LE COMPTE S'EST CRÉÉ CORRECTEMENT ET FONCTIONNE DANS LES DEUX SENS ! *

*MERCI*


----------

